# Courts across the globe keep finding the gig economy is the road to serfdom.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.alternet.org/2020/08/wh...nding-the-gig-economy-is-the-road-to-serfdom/


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Lemme correct the title for you:
PEOPLE across the globe find that the gig economy is the road to freedom.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Now we know where @AB5 came up with how we are all surfs... He must have overheard someone talk about serfdom and was feeling bad for all the surfer's in Huntington Beach, CA who can't afford a surfboard on a Uber salary!


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> Lemme correct the title for you:
> PEOPLE across the globe find that the gig economy is the road to freedom.


PEOPLE across the globe find that the gig economy is the road to freedom.
 making everyone rich except the drivers.

Fify


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Lemme correct the title for you:
> PEOPLE across the globe find that the gig economy is the road to freedom.


You can't build or maintain a middle class with low pay, perpetual pay cuts, no job security, and no benefits.

If the "gig" model ever becomes the dominant business model you can say good bye to the middle class.

Most people aren't cut out to be business owners, this is why the vast majority of people are employees, not employers.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> You can't build or maintain a middle class with low pay, perpetual pay cuts, no job security, and no benefits.
> 
> If the "gig" model ever becomes the dominant business model you can say good bye to the middle class.
> 
> Most people aren't cut out to be business owners, this is why the vast majority of people are employees, not employers.


It's already happening where the middle class is shrinking. Yet the upper middle class is growing.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Most people aren't cut out to be business owners, this is why the vast majority of people are employees, not employers.


And, you decided that ... how, comrade?
Your superior intellect and well borne status?
Are you the elite that gets to make that decision for me?
YOU have decided that I should not be self employed?
That's not a decision that I am qualified to make, eh?

Have you ever read 'Animal Farm' by Orwell?
I think you are in it.



Invisible said:


> It's already happening where the middle class is shrinking. Yet the upper middle class is growing.


But, freedom of choice is not causing that trend.
Look again.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> And, you decided that ... how, comrade?
> Your superior intellect and well borne status?
> Are you the elite that gets to make that decision for me?
> YOU have decided that I should not be self employed?
> ...


Welcome back old friend!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

doyousensehumor said:


> Welcome back old friend!!!


thanks 
It's been a rough couple of months for me.
I think I am mending.
Slowly.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Socialist countries across the world who need more tax money to provide free shit to cheap imported refugee labor have discovered the gig economy is a cash cow if they can change the rules to tax it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> And, you decided that ... how, comrade?


Another right-wing ideologue who labels points of view he doesn't like as being communist.

Uh no comrade, I haven't decided it, that's just the way it is.

Using Uber drivers as evidence of this is almost like cheating because it's so obvious.



UberBastid said:


> Are you the elite that gets to make that decision for me?
> YOU have decided that I should not be self employed?
> That's not a decision that I am qualified to make, eh?


Relax buddy. If you want to start a business go right ahead.

Any attempt to claim driving for Uber is owning and running a business is laughable.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> https://www.alternet.org/2020/08/wh...nding-the-gig-economy-is-the-road-to-serfdom/


Ask YOUR VASSAL FOR ENROLLMENT DETAILS !


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Another right-wing ideologue who labels points of view he doesn't like as being communist.


Another freedom loving American who believes in freedom of choice.
And, yes, I do not like communist ideas - but I do like the idea that we live in a country where you can believe them and voice them and I can tell you that while socialism is a great idea - it just doesn't work.



Nats121 said:


> Any attempt to claim driving for Uber is owning and running a business is laughable.


Reread my post. I didn't say anything about owning a business. I said, self employment. With the emphasis on SELF - which is who I rely on more than anyone (even the government.)

And, have you read Animal Farm?
I think you are Napoleon. Yes?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Socialist countries across the world who need more tax money to provide free shit to cheap imported refugee labor have discovered the gig economy is a cash cow if they can change the rules to tax it.


It figures you'd try to lay the blame for the immigration issue (of which I'm a strong advocate for sharply lower immigration rates) on the left when in truth BOTH the left and the right are to blame. Both are in favor of high immigration rates for different reasons



UberBastid said:


> Another freedom loving American who believes in freedom of choice.
> And, yes, I do not like communist ideas - but I do like the idea that we live in a country where you can believe them and voice them and I can tell you that while socialism is a great idea - it just doesn't work.
> 
> Reread my post. I didn't say anything about owning a business. I said, self employment. With the emphasis on SELF - which is who I rely on more than anyone (even the government.)
> ...


Driving for Uber isn't self-employment, it's employment.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> It figures you'd try to lay the blame for the immigration issue (of which I'm a strong advocate for sharply lower immigration rates) on the left when in truth BOTH the left and the right are to blame. Both are in favor of high immigration rates for different reasons


With just ONE exception.
And I bet you hate him because:
1) He's orange,
2) He's trying to limit illegal immigration.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Another freedom loving American who believes in freedom of choice.
> And, yes, I do not like communist ideas - but I do like the idea that we live in a country where you can believe them and voice them and I can tell you that while socialism is a great idea - it just doesn't work.


You threw the term "comrade" in there so tell me which idea of mine is communist.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> And, yes, I do not like communist ideas - but I do like the idea that we live in a country where you can believe them and voice them and I can tell you that while socialism is a great idea - it just doesn't work.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> You threw the term "comrade" in there so tell me which idea of mine is communist.


I dunno if you intended to, but you came across as an elitist with noze in air, telling the poor surfs what they are qualified to do.
The title of this this thread is "courts across the globe finding the gig economy is the road to surfdom''. First of all, I don't care about courts across the globe. What a German or French or Brit judge thinks about the way I live? I don't care what they think. **** em. 
It appears, from your post, that you think that Uber is an evil that should be eliminated. While I hope that I neer have to go back to driving, I am sure glad that it was an option - it saved my ass. It got me a great job that I love. I _used_ Uber for my ends. Uber was MY tool. That option would not have been available to me or my family if someone like you decided that it was in my best interests that they put Uber out of business. I'd of been on welfare, food stamps ... or selling bags of weed to high school kids, because in the end, I will survive. Maybe by screwing a pistol in your right ear and jacking your car - is that better? But, that is exactly what your kind wants. The more dependent the citizens are on the gov't, the more gov't is needed. 
Are you a gov't employee? Are you Canadian? BLM? Antifa? 
What is your motive for hating freedom?

Since you won't answer the question I will assume that you have not read Animal Farm.
You would find it entertaining ... a road map ... it is topical.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> With just ONE exception.
> And I bet you hate him because:
> 1) He's orange,
> 2) He's trying to limit illegal immigration.


Trump is an entirely different topic, and as in your previous comments your "bets" are wrong.

1) My mom is orange.
2) That's one of the issues I agree with him on. 
3) I voted for him 2016 with the long shot hope that he would mature and grow into the office, but it's clear he hasn't. 
4) Personality cults are dangerous and he's the first president in US history to have a cult of personality.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nats121 said:


> Trump is an entirely different topic, and as in your previous comments your "bets" are wrong.
> 
> 1) My mom is orange.
> 2) That's one of the issues I agree with him on.
> ...


" Like Mussolini and Kennedy"- Cult of Personality


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> It appears, from your post, that you think that Uber is an evil that should be eliminated.


Uber is run by evil people. If they were to go out of business it would send a strong message to the next potential Travis that no person or organization is above the law.

If they go under other companies will take their place. Amazing as it sounds, we can survive without them. Rideshare can survive without them.



UberBastid said:


> I am sure glad that it was an option - it saved my ass.


So what?

Uber loves to use "testimonials" from drivers who claim that working for Uber was a lifesaver for this or that reason. There are people who work at all kinds of jobs who could say the same thing. Someone working at Walmart could say the extra income they get has been a lifesaver for whatever reason.



UberBastid said:


> I _used_ Uber for my ends. Uber was MY tool.


Again, so what?

Someone who works in a warehouse is using their employer for their own ends and the job is THEIR "tool".

The next revolutionary benefit you can tout about Uber is that drivers are free to quit whenever they want. WOW.



UberBastid said:


> Are you a gov't employee? Are you Canadian? BLM? Antifa?


I work in the private sector.

Some of my views would be considered on the left and some on the right.

Personally, I don't want to be an employee-driver. I think the best overall solution would be to use the current California business model but with additional major changes which I've listed on several occasions on this website.

Uber said drivers in California should have "control" such as seeing destinations. ALL Uber drivers want it, not just in CA.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Archirects have had their design on a World Throne
Since Americas inception.

America was Created
As a Tool
To Achieve that Goal.

" Welcome to the Machine".

In 300 short years
That Goal is Tangible.

One World Government.









Welcome to the







insect Hive.

FREE WILL !


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Working for Uber is in no way owning a company. It's not even close to owning a company. Working for yourself is not owning your own company is just self-employed. Having somebody else to provide for on a daily basis, finding jobs, providing Insurance, paycheck, is owning a company and taking the responsibility of somebody else and their wage.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

EVERYTHING
that Kennedy said
Is going on
RIGHT NOW
IN THE STREETS OF AMERICA.
ON ITS " NETWORK" BIASED " SPHERE OF INFLUENCE" . . . " NEWS".

WHICH HAVE BECOME EDITORIALS
NOT NEWS !









All of the Laws of Heaven and Earth 
Are based on FREE WILL.

DO NOT ASSIGN YOUR FREE WILL TO GOVERNMENTS !

" AS ABOVE
SO BELOW".








Free Will


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

gig economic will be erased.... it was a diversion as we pursue a utopia where we all do bong hits all day in our undies and checks arrive from the gov every week


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> gig economic will be erased.... it was a diversion as we pursue a utopia where we all do bong hits all day in our undies and checks arrive from the gov every week


The Euthanasia van has a " Special" pill for that Eutopia . . .
As they purge the excess inventory when machines take over.

Part of the " FREE HEALTHCARE" PLAN.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> The Euthanasia van has a " Special" pill for that Eutopia . . .
> As they purge the excess inventory when machines take over.
> 
> Part of the " FREE HEALTHCARE" PLAN.


We will eliminate failure
-we ended it in the classroom
-we are crushing it in school sports
-we a getting woke and eliminating it from race
-we need to finish the job with work
-finally no failure in life

we are better than mother nature. we can define new natural law


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I made $450 _profit _off gigs this week,

Working Monday 12 hours, Tuesday 6 hours, Friday 14 hours, Saturday 4ish hours.
(36 hours total)
$11.53 an hour in profit or 136% of min wage.

And the cab company still considers me PART TIME, and _CONSIDERS_ that i only worked 2 days.



The difference between driving a taxi and driving for uber is the amount of government regulation involved.

The city...

Sets the per mile rate
Requires credit card processors
Sets the maximum taxi rental price (i've never paid the "max" amount by the way)

And i squeeze out $450 in profit working around my full time job, with very flexible hours and no strict scheduling.

We need government regulation in these gigs.

53c a paid mile is a sick joke.
$2.00 or $2.40 is enough.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> But, freedom of choice is not causing that trend.
> Look again.


I'm not sure what freedom of choice has to do with my comment about the middle class shrinking. It's been happening for years. Please look outside of your world and see how the middle class is losing ground. It's not of our choosing.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...merican-middle-class-as-office-jobs-disappear
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/why-the-middle-class-is-shrinking-2019-04-12
https://www.forbes.com/sites/patric...ss-might-nearly-disappear-in-the-next-decade/


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I'm not sure what freedom of choice has to do with my comment about the middle class shrinking. It's been happening for years. Please look outside of your world and see how the middle class is losing ground. It's not of our choosing.
> 
> https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...merican-middle-class-as-office-jobs-disappear
> https://www.marketwatch.com/story/why-the-middle-class-is-shrinking-2019-04-12
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/patric...ss-might-nearly-disappear-in-the-next-decade/


Defining characteristics of China's middle class: Savings account with >1 year income, house down payment, private schooling and after schooling for their kids so they exceed their parents
Defining characteristics of America's middle class: New iPhone, new Pickup for commuting, 300 lbs of clothing per person x shoes, craft beer habit


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Trump is an entirely different topic, and as in your previous comments your "bets" are wrong.
> 
> 1) My mom is orange.
> 2) That's one of the issues I agree with him on.
> ...


Personality disorder more than likely..


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Defining characteristics of China's middle class: Savings account with >1 year income, house down payment, private schooling and after schooling for their kids so they exceed their parents
> Defining characteristics of America's middle class: New iPhone, new Pickup for commuting, 300 lbs of clothing per person x shoes, craft beer habit


Actually not everyone in America's middle class has all as you describe. Don't confuse upper middle class with middle middle class. Their is a vast difference in income for middle class, depending upon state and how many are in the family.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Gig is code for indentured servant.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Lee239 said:


> Gig is code for indentured servant.


Bullshit.
Slavery is outlawed in the US now, with the exception of military services. (Yes, the draft is still on the books.)
You can leave any job you want to leave. 
It's still a free enough country that you can do that.

Fly away little bird.
Fly.
Be free.



Invisible said:


> I'm not sure what freedom of choice has to do with my comment about the middle class shrinking. It's been happening for years. Please look outside of your world and see how the middle class is losing ground. It's not of our choosing.


No. It is not of our choosing. But is IS with our permission.
The 'leaders' that we elect make these decisions for us. Pelosi, Shumer, Biden, Obama, Occasional Cortex. We The People ELECTED these commies and gave them the keys. We did that to ourselves. It's our fault. They confiscate our hard earned money to give to people who hate our country, some of them foreign agents. They put restrictions and regulations on us as to how we save, how much we can earn, and even if we can work. Then when we can't abide by the rules, and pay the taxes we are deemed by the elite that we are poor and can't take care of ourselves and they give us free money and cable TV, and then tax those few who are working to pay for some of it.
A society deserves the government they get.
Venezuela deserves it.
So do we.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Most people aren't cut out to be business owners


no, I think most people don't WANT to be a business owners with all the ups, down and hassles. they need a steady income. Plus, how many of 'most' people have the capital (or a decent credit rating) to open a new business?


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> With just ONE exception.
> And I bet you hate him because:
> 
> 2) He's trying to limit illegal immigration.


How exactly? Has Donald arrested 1 CEO for hiring illegal workers in 3 1/2 years?

Why scoop sand off the beach with a teaspoon?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

SHalester said:


> no, I think most people don't WANT to be a business owners with all the ups, down and hassles. they need a steady income. Plus, how many of 'most' people have the capital (or a decent credit rating) to open a new business?


But, that's not what he's taking about.
He is of the opinion that The Government should decide what you do. 
If The Government deems that you are not cut out to be self employed, then you can't be. That's what he's saying.

It's like the way we raise our kids, ok? 
If your four year old thinks its a good idea to play on the freeway, are you going to let him?
Of course not .... he's a dumb kid, and you know better and you are responsible for him so the answer is NO.

Same thing with The Government telling you "NO, you can't drive for Uber. You don't know whats good for you, I do. I don't need to explain why - I said that you can't play on the freeway and you can't drive for Uber either. Now sit down and shut up."



KevinJohnson said:


> How exactly? Has Donald arrested 1 CEO for hiring illegal workers in 3 1/2 years?


I agree wholeheartedly with you there.
He has done a lot to limit illegal entry, but THAT would be a big step.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> You can leave any job you want to leave.


Are there any limits to or cutoffs in the "You can leave any job you want" philosophy?

For example, as well as telling employers who is and who isn't an IC, the government also tells employers that they may not discriminate based on race. According to your logic, if Walmart were to introduce a new company-wide policy that pay for blacks will now be 20% less for whites doing the same job, then any blacks who opposed the policy could leave the job any time they wanted and therefore should not complain.

Is this so? Would you support Walmart's "right" to impose such a policy, given that nobody is forced to work at Walmart?


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> The Archirects have had their design on a World Throne
> Since Americas inception.
> FREE WILL !


Didn't Oswald reside in your neck of the woods?
https://www.nola.com/entertainment_...cle_966ede92-efb8-55af-a240-c4a50ca57497.html


observer said:


> https://www.alternet.org/2020/08/wh...nding-the-gig-economy-is-the-road-to-serfdom/


I guess the real question is
Considering the lack of Ambition in some....
*.....is Surfdom so bad ?*

Some folks need a caretaker.
Without one, they're on the streets
in a box. Uncle Dara.

You won't get rich but Neither will u starve


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

2JoshH said:


> I guess the real question is
> Considering the lack of Ambition in some....
> .....is Surfdom so bad ?












Surfdom isn't _terrible_. It's not like smoking crack. But there are better things to be doing.


----------



## 2JoshH (Aug 18, 2020)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Surfdom isn't _terrible_. It's not like smoking crack. But there are better things to be doing.


My experience with Those Lacking Ambition:
you can show them opportunities,
lead 'em to a Well of prosperity,
create a detailed career path....

........And they Do NOTHING. They got the "Lazy Gene"

The mutation Gene seems to disrupt dopamine signalling. The disruption in this gene appears to make affected "lazy" - developing symptoms associated with metabolic syndrome (lack of ambition & inactivity).

For them, Serfdom is the Best option 
They won't get rich, neither will they Starve&#128077;


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I'd like to hear what others propose as an alternative - with also considering the side effects. People often propose all kinds of awesome ideas but without considering the long-term effects.

With Uber, the simple fix is to raise driver rates right? Well, do you think they're going to pay their CEO less if they have to raise rates? No. Just like when the tax policies changed for medical device and pharmaceutical companies under Obamacare. They did not pay their management less. They simply cut funding to R&D. The number of chemists and engineers that were let go during that time was very high. Even if they did lower management or CEO pay, it would amount to very little back in our pocket. they would have to increase revenue somehow. They would have to raise rates for passengers. This would reduce demand from passengers which would reduce business which would reduce net pay.

So, please propose an idea to fix this problem while also considering the side effects. There are always additional effects that occur with any policy. We can't just say Free healthcare! Higher wages! Free college! Without considering the other implications.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Socialist countries across the world who need more tax money to provide free shit to cheap imported refugee labor have discovered the gig economy is a cash cow if they can change the rules to tax it.


The state of California estimates that it is missing $7 billion a year in lost payroll taxes from the gig economy.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> The state of California estimates that it is missing $7 billion a year in lost payroll taxes from the gig economy.


Wrong link.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

observer said:


> Wrong link.


The factoid is in the official document. It is in fact the correct link to source the information.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> The factoid is in the official document. It is in fact the correct link to source the information.


This is what shows up when I click on link.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

observer said:


> This is what shows up when I click on link.
> 
> View attachment 502175


Correctomundo. It is an official Body of California and their Press Memorandum There is the reason why it was linked. And you can see the information on page 2, marked in red.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Correctomundo. It is an official Body of California and their Press Memorandum There is the reason why it was linked. And you can see the information on page 2, marked in red.
> 
> View attachment 502183


Lol, I looked and looked and couldn't find it. I see it now.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

2JoshH said:


> Didn't Oswald reside in your neck of the woods?
> https://www.nola.com/entertainment_...cle_966ede92-efb8-55af-a240-c4a50ca57497.html
> 
> I guess the real question is
> ...


Iran Contra did also.

In Fact
MOST Cuban and Central American " Projects" have been based out of here.

Long History.

If you go Deep Enough down the Rabbit Hole

It Turns







you INSIDE OUT


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

losiglow said:


> I'd like to hear what others propose as an alternative


FREEDOM


losiglow said:


> considering the side effects


can be messy. It results in things that unicorns and Marxists do NOT like: rugged individuality, success, pride.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> You can leave any job you want to leave.


It looks like you may have overlooked this question, so here it is again:

Are there any limits to or cutoffs in the "You can leave any job you want" philosophy?

For example, as well as telling employers who is and who isn't an IC, the government also tells employers that they may not discriminate based on race. According to your logic, if Walmart were to introduce a new company-wide policy that pay for blacks will now be 20% less for whites doing the same job, then any blacks who opposed the policy could leave the job any time they wanted and therefore should not complain.

Is this so? Would you support Walmart's "right" to impose such a policy, given that nobody is forced to work at Walmart?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It looks like you may have overlooked this question, so here it is again:
> 
> Are there any limits to or cutoffs in the "You can leave any job you want" philosophy?
> 
> ...


I have a Class D Chauffers License.
Shouldnt i be Paid MORE ?
IN BACK PAY ALSO ?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> ... the government also tells employers that they may not discriminate based on race. According to your logic, if Walmart were to introduce a new company-wide policy that pay for blacks will now be 20% less for whites doing the same job, then any blacks ...
> 
> Is this so? Would you support Walmart's "right" to impose such a policy, given that nobody is forced to work at Walmart?


No, of course not.
Freedom should have it's limitations.
It's been said that my right to throw a punch ends at the end of your nose.

Any statement or policy or belief can be taken so far as to be ridiculous. You spoke of philosophy; this is the slippery slope fallacy. "If we give these surfs freedom, they will use it to be racist." One does not necessarily follow the other.

And, the government does have racist policies, in law. Not that long ago I was told that I could not be admitted to a college because I was white and male - they needed to have more female and minorities in the student body so they had to discriminate against me. Even though I was better qualified for that seat.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> No, of course not.
> Freedom should have it's limitations.
> It's been said that my right to throw a punch ends at the end of your nose.


Ok, so you are saying that Uber does have the right to mistreat people because they can leave at any time, yet Walmart would not have the right to mistreat its employees based on race, even though they also can leave at any time. Therefore, the fact that people can leave at any time cannot be a factor in whether or not a company is justified in mistreating workers - the factor is instead the circumstances in which you believe freedom should be limited.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Ok, so you are saying that Uber does have the right to mistreat people because they can leave at any time, yet Walmart would not have the right to mistreat its employees based on race, even though they also can leave at any time. Therefore, the fact that people can leave at any time cannot be a factor in whether or not a company is justified in mistreating workers - the factor is instead the circumstances in which you believe freedom should be limited.


Yes.
I am saying that Uber has the right to 'mistreat' people with their consent as long as that 'mistreatment' is legal - and discrimination is not legal (nor should it be). That's the limitation to freedoms I talked about earlier.
I had a job once a long time ago. The boss called my home on my day off when I wasn't there and chewed my wifey out for something that I supposedly did. THAT is a big no-no.
The very next time I saw him I said, simply: "You pay me a lot of money to put up with your cheap line of shit. Part of the reason you have to pay so well is because you are such an ass-hole. BUT MY WIFE is NOT on payroll, nor will she ever be. So, when you talk to HER you WILL keep a civil tongue, or you WILL shut your mouth. Since she is not on payroll, you will treat her like a lady, or you and I will end up behind the shop and I'll be glad to give you a manners lesson. DO WE UNDERSTAND EACH OTHER?"
If he'd of said anything other than what he said, which was simply "yes", I would have knocked him on his ass on the spot. And I think he knew it.
The next time they talked, he called her Mrs. UB and was very graceful and polite.
Good boy.

If you voluntarily allow Uber to treat you like a turd then I gotta figure that you either a) like it, or b) are being paid for it.

Freedom.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I am saying that Uber has the right to 'mistreat' people with their consent as long as that 'mistreatment' is legal - and discrimination is not legal (nor should it be). That's the limitation to freedoms I talked about earlier.


Ok, so the criterion is now whether or not the mistreatment is legal. In California it is illegal for employers to misclassify employees as contractors. So, by your criterion, Uber does therefore not have the freedom to do so.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Ok, so the criterion is now whether or not the mistreatment is legal. In California it is illegal for employers to misclassify employees as contractors. So, by your criterion, Uber does therefore not have the freedom to do so.


Not legally, no.
Morally yes.

To a Socialist Government like California - freedom is illegal.
So, yea. California does not want it's citizens to be free.
Gov. "Any Twosome" Newsom will take care of us.

Discrimination is morally and legally not allowed.
Laws that prohibit people from employment because the government can't tax is is immoral - but apparently legal.
Since discrimination can't be taxed, it's easy for gov't to make it illegal.
Since Uber is difficult to tax, it's easy to make it illegal.

Screw the wishes of 'the people'. That's not the point.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Morally yes.


That's a matter of opinion.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That's a matter of opinion.


It is these days, but it never used to be.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> I have a Class D Chauffers License.


hahahahahha is that required to delivery pizzas 7 days a week? -o: :confusion:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SHalester said:


> hahahahahha is that required to delivery pizzas 7 days a week? -o: :confusion:


Nope.
Not even required for Uber.
Just for taxi.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> It is these days, but it never used to be.


What's morally right and wrong has always been a matter of opinion.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What's morally right and wrong has always been a matter of opinion.


Go to church - any church.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Go to church - any church.


Any church? Ok!
https://www.churchofsatan.com/


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Any church? Ok!
> https://www.churchofsatan.com/


That's not a church.
A church is where "two or more people assemble in My Name ..."
Oh, that's God speaking. Or Budda, or Jehova, or Allah, or Whatever you want to call Her ... but not the representative of evil. he doesn't have a church.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Whatabout those Spaghetti people, do they count?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> That's not a church.
> A church is where "two or more people assemble in My Name ..."
> Oh, that's God speaking. Or Budda, or Jehova, or Allah, or Whatever you want to call Her ... but not the representative of evil. he doesn't have a church.


The good thing about 'Murca is the freedom of religion to worship whoever/whatever I want!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> The good thing about 'Murca is the freedom of religion to worship whoever/whatever I want!


yea, not so much any more.
Pastors are going to jail for having services.
ANOTHER joy of being in a socialist state.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> yea, not so much any more.
> Pastors are going to jail for having services.
> ANOTHER joy of being in a socialist state.


I read in the news that the dudes in the black dresses are going to jail for trying to play pink submarine with the little boys and girls (mainly with the little boys) of the congregation.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I read in the news that the dudes in the black dresses are going to jail for trying to play pink submarine with the little boys and girls (mainly with the little boys) of the congregation.


Evil is everywhere.
Often where you'd expect it the least.

I was raised Catholic.
Went to Catholic schools till I was 14.
Preparing for Seminary.
It was determined that I was "unsuitable for Seminary as he lacks sufficient faith..." Translation: I asked too many questions. Organized religion expects the congregation to accept. 
But, I got a great education, and was never sexually abused by any of my teachers (mostly Jesuit, but there was a couple of others, Dominican and a couple of Benedictines).
IF I didn't do my work to the level that was expected, I might end up on my butt with a sore jaw ... but, other than that.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> IF I didn't do my work to the level that was expected, I might end up on my butt with a sore jaw ... but, other than that.


Once a crazy girlfriend (a 9 on both axes of the Crazy/Hot matrix) threw a Bible at my head when I wouldn't move the bookshelf in our bedroom. Thus I can honestly say that I have literally been impacted by the word of God.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Once a crazy girlfriend (a 9 on both axes of the Crazy/Hot matrix) threw a Bible at my head when I wouldn't move the bookshelf in our bedroom. Thus I can honestly say that I have literally been impacted by the word of God.


LoL
Amen brother.
And, pass the ammunition.


----------

